# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός smartkit 1001 ή 1009 στους 109 έως 115 ΜΗΖ. Γίνεται?

## makis_ma2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος πομπός από τους δύο (smartkit 1001 ή 1009 ) γίνεται να τον πειράξουμε και να εκπέμπει στους 109 έως και 115 ΜΗΖ και αν ναι, πώς. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλημέρα, προσωπικά δε γνωρίζω το κιτ αλλά προφανώς αν έχει κάποιο μεταβλητό πυκνωτή μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις με κάποιον μικρότερης χωρητικότητας. Τα τρανζίστορ συνήθως φτάνουν σ' αυτές τις συχνότητες οπότε αυτό που δίνεται μάλλον κάνει... Πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τη κεραία με βάση τη συχνότητα που θες για να μην έχεις στάσιμα...

----------


## electron

Στον 1001 ίσως αρκεί να παίξεις λίγο με το πηνίο της ταλάντωσης,<<μαζεύντας ή αραιώνοντας>> της σπείρες του.Στον 1009 επειδή το εν λόγο πηνίο είναι επάνω στο τυπωμένο τότε όπως αναφέρθηκε αν αλλάξεις τον μεταβλητό,να επιτύχεις αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

στον 101 αντι για 4 βαλε 3 σπειρες στον 109 βαλε μεταβλητο να ξεκιναει απο 2-3 pf , ασ ειναι και 2-15 pf. αν βαλεις π.χ 60 pf θα ξεκιναει απο 10-20 pf. κλασσικες πατεντες που τις εκανα πριν 15 χρονια

----------


## itta-vitta

Στον πομπό που το πηνίο είναι τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα μπορείς ή να κάνεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με το κολλητηρι,  θα υπολογίσεις περίπου το σημείο ώστε να μειωθεί η αυτεπαγωγή ή θα κόψεις (απομονώσεις) το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ή ξυράφι και θα βάλεις ένα δικό σου πηνίο πχ 3σπ σύρμα 0,85 χιλ, διαμ 6 χιλ. Μπορεί να βγεί αυτό το πομπουδάκι αρκετά ψηλά. Πάλια (1977) το κάναμε αυτό και πηγαίναμε στην καφετέρια με το πομπουδάκι στην τσέπη και παρεμβάλαμε την τηλεόραση.

----------


## radioamateur

Έκανες και τέτοια φίλε Ηλία;  :Hammer: 
Για να ανέβει αυτό πομπουδάκι ψηλότερα πρέπει να μεταβάλλεις την τιμή ενός σταθερού κεραμικού πυκνωτή σε pf που κολλάς απευθείας στην πλακέττα που βρίσκεται στο μέσον της μια πλευράς τυπωμένου & όχι του μοναδικού μεταβλητού που υπάρχει.Θα το βρεις εύκολα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Στον πομπό που το πηνίο είναι τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα μπορείς ή να κάνεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με το κολλητηρι,  θα υπολογίσεις περίπου το σημείο ώστε να μειωθεί η αυτεπαγωγή ή θα κόψεις (απομονώσεις) το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ή ξυράφι και θα βάλεις ένα δικό σου πηνίο πχ 3σπ σύρμα 0,85 χιλ, διαμ 6 χιλ. Μπορεί να βγεί αυτό το πομπουδάκι αρκετά ψηλά. Πάλια (1977) το κάναμε αυτό και πηγαίναμε στην καφετέρια με το πομπουδάκι στην τσέπη και παρεμβάλαμε την τηλεόραση.




itta-vitta υπαρχει πιο ευκολος τροπος να παρεμβαλεις τα καναλια της TV. απλα ανοιγεις ενα αυτοταλαντωτο ελ-504 και εχεις παρεμβολη στην γειτονια τουλαχιστο στα μισα καναλια.   :Laughing:

----------


## itta-vitta

> Έκανες και τέτοια φίλε Ηλία; 
> Για να ανέβει αυτό πομπουδάκι ψηλότερα πρέπει να μεταβάλλεις την τιμή ενός σταθερού κεραμικού πυκνωτή σε pf που κολλάς απευθείας στην πλακέττα που βρίσκεται στο μέσον της μια πλευράς τυπωμένου & όχι του μοναδικού μεταβλητού που υπάρχει.Θα το βρεις εύκολα.



Αυτό το πομπουδάκι που είχα εγώ είχε πυκνωτή 3,3 πίκο μεταξύ C και E (ανάδρασης). Τα άλλα κυκλώματα έχουν 8 ή 10 πίκο αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αυτό που είχα ήταν Ιταλικό κιτ. Μου το είχε φέρει το 1974 ένας ξάδελφός μου που σπούδαζε ηλεκτρονικός στην Ιταλία. Δεν υπήρχαν στην Ελληνικη αγορά ακόμη. Τουλάχιστον στην αγορά της Θεσσαλονίκης και της επαρχίας. Πόσα χρήματα μου έδιναν κάποιοι να τους το πουλήσω. Παρέμβαλε τις τηλεοράσεις πολύ καλά. Σε συντονισμό εννοώ. Έπρεπε να βγεί εκτός μπάντας φμ και σε κάποιο σημείο συντονισμού έμπαινε στην τιβι.  Γυρνούσε η εικόνα ανάποδα και εξαφανιζόταν. Και η φωνή ακουγόταν "καμπάνα". Η εικόνα έλειπε για να γίνει τηλεοπτικός σταθμός.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από itta-vitta
> 
> Στον πομπό που το πηνίο είναι τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα μπορείς ή να κάνεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με το κολλητηρι,  θα υπολογίσεις περίπου το σημείο ώστε να μειωθεί η αυτεπαγωγή ή θα κόψεις (απομονώσεις) το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ή ξυράφι και θα βάλεις ένα δικό σου πηνίο πχ 3σπ σύρμα 0,85 χιλ, διαμ 6 χιλ. Μπορεί να βγεί αυτό το πομπουδάκι αρκετά ψηλά. Πάλια (1977) το κάναμε αυτό και πηγαίναμε στην καφετέρια με το πομπουδάκι στην τσέπη και παρεμβάλαμε την τηλεόραση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itta-vitta υπαρχει πιο ευκολος τροπος να παρεμβαλεις τα καναλια της TV. απλα ανοιγεις ενα αυτοταλαντωτο ελ-504 και εχεις παρεμβολη στην γειτονια τουλαχιστο στα μισα καναλια.



Αυτό το είχα έτσι για να κάνω πλάκες. Πηγαίναμε στις γειτονιες τότε που είμασταν νεαροί, καθόταν τα κορίτσια στο πεζοδρόμιο ή σε σκάλες σπιτιών και ακουγαν ραδιόφωνο. Κι εμείς από απέναντι  μπαίναμε στο ραδιόφωνο και γινόταν καλές φάσεις.
Κι όμως με αυτοταλάντωτο 504 ή 6146 δεν παρέμβαλα τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## electron

Τελικά αυτό το πομπουδάκι ήταν το κλασσικό για φάρσες.Εγώ με κάτι φίλους το χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να κάνουμε φάρσες με κρυμένο ραδιοφωνάκι σε μια διασταύρωση όπου περνούσαν πολλοί πεζοί.Δεν φαντάζεστε την τρομάρα τους όταν τους <<μιλούσε>> ο θάμνος που ήταν στην γωνία.  :Laughing:

----------


## dikos

Τι μου θημήσατε τώρα...  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

ηταν το 1991-92 δυο κοπελες στην γειτονια και οταν επλεναν το αμαξι του πατερα τους βαζανε ενα πειρατικο σταθμο παντα που μεσουρανουσε τοτε και επαιζε σκυλαδικα. ανοιγα πανω τους και ακουγαν την δικη μου μουσικη. 
itta-vitta εγω οταν ανοιγα το δικο μου αυτοταλαντωτο τα βουλωνα ολα στην TV. τι πηνια ειχα αλλαξει τι φιλτρο εβαλα στην εξοδο τιποτα.

----------


## chip

Τα 115ΜHz είναι ακριβώς κάτα από την μπάντα της πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (σωστα?) και υποθέτω οτι το συγκεκριμένο πομπουδάκι έχει 2Ν2219 οπότε θεωρητικά με 24+V θα πλησιάσει τα 2W. Μήπως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα η εκπομπή σ αυτές τις συχνότητες?

----------


## electron

> Τα 115ΜHz είναι ακριβώς κάτα από την μπάντα της πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (σωστα?) και υποθέτω οτι το συγκεκριμένο πομπουδάκι έχει 2Ν2219 οπότε θεωρητικά με 24+V θα πλησιάσει τα 2W. Μήπως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα η εκπομπή σ αυτές τις συχνότητες?



Kαι 2 watts να παει αν για κεραία έχεις ενα μικρό σύρμα που να ακουστεί στους ουρανούς;;Η ισχύς του είναι παιδική ακόμα και κανονικό δίπολο να του βάλεις.

----------


## itta-vitta

> ηταν το 1991-92 δυο κοπελες στην γειτονια και οταν επλεναν το αμαξι του πατερα τους βαζανε ενα πειρατικο σταθμο παντα που μεσουρανουσε τοτε και επαιζε σκυλαδικα. ανοιγα πανω τους και ακουγαν την δικη μου μουσικη. 
> itta-vitta εγω οταν ανοιγα το δικο μου αυτοταλαντωτο τα βουλωνα ολα στην TV. τι πηνια ειχα αλλαξει τι φιλτρο εβαλα στην εξοδο τιποτα.



Αυτό το πομπουδάκι του είχα "αλλάξει τα φώτα". Το κύκλωμα το ξέρω πολύ καλά. Βέβαια είναι κάτι απλό. Είχαν ξεκολλήσει οι λωρίδες του χαλκού από τα πολλά πειράματα από τη θερμότητα του κολλητηριού και στο τέλος ένωνα τα εξαρτήματα με χάλκινο σύρμα κάτω από την πλακέτα. Βέβαια το μηχανηματάκι αυτό δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο γιατί παρουσιάζει τσουλήματα, όταν τροφοδοτείται με μπαταρία. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται κάπως αν τροφοδοτηθεί με σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό και γείωση. Αν μπει και στο κουτάκι του διπόλου έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. (δηλ είχε όταν η μπάντα των φμ ήταν πιο άδεια). Αν η αντίσταση της πόλωσης του εκπομπού γίνει 56ω έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Ακόμη,  αν αλλαχτεί το τρ και μπει ένα μπι-ντι139 και του δώσεις 18 βολτ ακόμη καλύτερα. Επίσης αν αντικατασταθεί το πηνίο με 8 σπ σύρμα 0,75 χιλ 6χιλ διαμ με το + στην 4η σπ και από την 8η φύγει η κεραία είναι ακόμη καλύτερα και δεν τσουλάει τόσο. Αν αντικατασταθεί και ο μεταβλητός από ένα βαρελάκι 4-20 το σήμα έχει εύρος λυχνίας. Με κεραία απλό καλώδιο 75 εκ κολλημένο στο τζάμι του παραθύρου με σελοτέιπ και το μηχανηματάκι να κρέμεται, το σήμα πήγαινε αρκετά μακρυά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η αεροπορική μπάντα αρχίζει από τους 110MHz. Μέχρι τους 118 εκπέμπουν τα VOR-DME (ραδιοβοηθήματα) και από 118-138 MHZ περίπου είναι οι ασύρματες επικοινωνίες. Δεν θα σας συμβούλευα να κάνετε δοκιμές σε αυτές τις συχνότητες γιατί οι παρεμβολές είναι πολύ επιζήμιες.
Και τώρα αναμνήσεις από την παιδική μου ηλικία: Το 1977-8 ένας συμμαθητής μου με ένα πομπό FM παρέμβαλε το κανάλι 5 της τότε ΥΕΝΕΔ μια μέρα που μετέδιδε ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα. Η παρεμβολή μάλλον προερχόταν από τη 2η αρμονική. Ήταν καλοκαίρι και είχαν βγάλει τις τηλεοράσεις στα μπαλκόνια των πολυκατοικιών. Φαντάζεστε λοιπόν το θέαμα όλοι μαζί σε μία πολυκατοικία να προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν την τηλεόρασή τους στο μπαλκόνι που έδειχνε "χιόνια"! Το τι σφαλιάρες έτρωγαν οι τηλεοράσεις δεν περιγράφεται!
Άλλη μια φορά έδινα εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις (μάλλον από Γυμνάσιο για Λύκειο) και ο ένοικος του κάτω διαμερίσματος με ενοχλούσε γιατί άκουγε στη διαπασών τον αμερικάνικο σταθμό στα μεσαία. Μετά από άπειρες παρατηρήσεις εξακολουθούσε ακάθεκτος (μάλλον επίτηδες το έκανε γιατί με θεωρούσε "σπασίκλα"). Τα ηχεία ήταν πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη του, ακριβώς κάτω από το κρεββάτι μου. Τι έκανε ο τρελός επιστήμων; Έφτιαξε ένα ταλαντωτή 1W με μια ECC83 με τα 2 τμήματα παράλληλα και το συντόνισε στο σταθμό με 1KHz διαφορά συχνότητας. Ο τύπος σε λίγο άλλαξε σταθμό αλλά η παρεμβολή τον ακολουθούσε! (υπήρχαν ακόμη μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές στο εμπόριο για να μπορείς να συντονίζεις τον ταλαντωτή σου όπου θέλεις). Μετά από αυτό ο τύπος δεν ξανατόλμησε να ανοίξει μουσική!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tzitzikas
> 
> ηταν το 1991-92 δυο κοπελες στην γειτονια και οταν επλεναν το αμαξι του πατερα τους βαζανε ενα πειρατικο σταθμο παντα που μεσουρανουσε τοτε και επαιζε σκυλαδικα. ανοιγα πανω τους και ακουγαν την δικη μου μουσικη. 
> itta-vitta εγω οταν ανοιγα το δικο μου αυτοταλαντωτο τα βουλωνα ολα στην TV. τι πηνια ειχα αλλαξει τι φιλτρο εβαλα στην εξοδο τιποτα.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό το πομπουδάκι του είχα "αλλάξει τα φώτα". Το κύκλωμα το ξέρω πολύ καλά. Βέβαια είναι κάτι απλό. Είχαν ξεκολλήσει οι λωρίδες του χαλκού από τα πολλά πειράματα από τη θερμότητα του κολλητηριού και στο τέλος ένωνα τα εξαρτήματα με χάλκινο σύρμα κάτω από την πλακέτα. Βέβαια το μηχανηματάκι αυτό δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο γιατί παρουσιάζει τσουλήματα, όταν τροφοδοτείται με μπαταρία. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται κάπως αν τροφοδοτηθεί με σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό και γείωση. Αν μπει και στο κουτάκι του διπόλου έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. (δηλ είχε όταν η μπάντα των φμ ήταν πιο άδεια). Αν η αντίσταση της πόλωσης του εκπομπού γίνει 56ω έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Ακόμη,  αν αλλαχτεί το τρ και μπει ένα μπι-ντι139 και του δώσεις 18 βολτ ακόμη καλύτερα. Επίσης αν αντικατασταθεί το πηνίο με 8 σπ σύρμα 0,75 χιλ 6χιλ διαμ με το + στην 4η σπ και από την 8η φύγει η κεραία είναι ακόμη καλύτερα και δεν τσουλάει τόσο. Αν αντικατασταθεί και ο μεταβλητός από ένα βαρελάκι 4-20 το σήμα έχει εύρος λυχνίας. Με κεραία απλό καλώδιο 75 εκ κολλημένο στο τζάμι του παραθύρου με σελοτέιπ και το μηχανηματάκι να κρέμεται, το σήμα πήγαινε αρκετά μακρυά.




κοινως itta-vitta φτιαχνεις αλλο πομπο με τοσες αλλαγες   :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από itta-vitta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από tzitzikas
> ...

----------


## makis_ma2008

> Έκανες και τέτοια φίλε Ηλία; 
> Για να ανέβει αυτό πομπουδάκι ψηλότερα πρέπει να μεταβάλλεις την τιμή ενός σταθερού κεραμικού πυκνωτή σε pf που κολλάς απευθείας στην πλακέττα που βρίσκεται στο μέσον της μια πλευράς τυπωμένου & όχι του μοναδικού μεταβλητού που υπάρχει.Θα το βρεις εύκολα.




Ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όλους! radioamateur αν είναι εύκολο τι τιμή θα πρέπει να έχει ο πυκνωτής που πρέπει να αλλάξω και να μην χρειστεί να αγοράσω όλους τους πυκνωτές που υπάρχουν με διάφορες τιμές?

----------


## radioamateur

Πρέπει να αγοράσεις  μικρότερης τιμής κεραμικούς πυκνωτές  από αυτούς που εμπεριέχονται στο kit και να πειραματιστείς.Μπορεις να βάλεις δύο pin με κλέμενς στις οπές του τυπωμένου για τον πυκνωτή ουτως ώστε να τους αλλάζεις χωρις να κολλάς καταστρέψεις το τυπωμένο.Σε κάθε περίπτωση το kit αυτο προορίζεται για εκπαιδευτικούς & μόνο σκοπούς όπως και κάθε υψίσυχνη κατασκευή που κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο αλλά με την κατάλλη τροφοδοσία και ισχυρή ψύξη ακούγεται όσο μικροσκοπικό και αν είναι πχ για ενδοσυννενόηση εντός οικείας για να ακούς το μωρό που κλαίει.Όσον αφορά τη σταθερότητα όντως τσουλάει αρκετά.Μπορεί να ενοχλεί και την τηλεόραση & σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται να ενοχλούμε χωρίς λόγο κανένα.Αλλωστε η ελληνική νομοθεσία απαγορεύει ρητά τη όποια εκπομπή στις αεροπορικές συχνότητες & στα FM άνεϋ αδείας.Δεν σημαίνει ότι ό,τι πωλείται λειτουργει και σωστά...

----------


## makis_ma2008

radioamateur είσαι φοβερός! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## radioamateur

Αν θες να βγάζει την max ισχύ & να τσουλάει λιγότερο δεν έχεις παρά να τοποθετήσεις ένα μικρό ανεμιστηράκι των 12 volts που θα το τροφοδοτείς με 18 volts για να ψύχει το τρανζίστρο (2n2218-9) βεβιασμένα μέσα σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι ενώ στο kit θα δίνεις την μέγιστη τάση που αναφέρεται στις οδηγίες της εκπαιδευτικής κατασκευής.

----------


## electron

Αν θυμάμαι καλά μπορείς να του δώσεις μέχρι και 18volt μέγιστη τροφοδοσία για μέγιστη ισχύς,πάντα με κατάλληλη ψύξη όπως αναφέρθηκε.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αν θες να βγάζει την max ισχύ & να τσουλάει λιγότερο δεν έχεις παρά να τοποθετήσεις ένα μικρό ανεμιστηράκι των 12 volts που θα το τροφοδοτείς με 18 volts για να ψύχει το τρανζίστρο (2n2218-9) βεβιασμένα μέσα σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι ενώ στο kit θα δίνεις την μέγιστη τάση που αναφέρεται στις οδηγίες της εκπαιδευτικής κατασκευής.




αν ειναι να δωσει φραγκα για ανεμιστηρακι και κουτι ας βαλει κατι παραπανω και να παρει κανα πλλ η να φτιαξει ενα   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Question:

----------


## anameni lyxnia

παιδιά γεια χαρά. έχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμένο πομπουδάκι αλλά δε μου παίζει.
μπορεί κάποιος να μου θυμίσει πόσα Ω βάζω τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση?
επίσης τη μετρά πριν ή αφού την κολλήσω?

----------


## jeik

> Στον πομπό που το πηνίο είναι τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα μπορείς ή να κάνεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με το κολλητηρι, θα υπολογίσεις περίπου το σημείο ώστε να μειωθεί η αυτεπαγωγή ή θα κόψεις (απομονώσεις) το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ή ξυράφι και θα βάλεις ένα δικό σου πηνίο πχ 3σπ σύρμα 0,85 χιλ, διαμ 6 χιλ. Μπορεί να βγεί αυτό το πομπουδάκι αρκετά ψηλά. Πάλια (1977) το κάναμε αυτό και πηγαίναμε στην καφετέρια με το πομπουδάκι στην τσέπη και παρεμβάλαμε την τηλεόραση.



Πω  πω  τι  μου  θυμισες , το  εφτιαχνα  το 1984   :Rolleyes:  , αλλα  με  τον  4 βαττ , την  εφτιαχνα  την  τιβι  στο  καφενειο  για τα  πανηγηρια  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes: .

----------


## jeik

> παιδιά γεια χαρά. έχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμένο πομπουδάκι αλλά δε μου παίζει.
> μπορεί κάποιος να μου θυμίσει πόσα Ω βάζω τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση?
> επίσης τη μετρά πριν ή αφού την κολλήσω?



μαλον  εννοεις  μεταβλητο  πυκνωτη , ειναι  πολυ  απλο  το  σχεδιο , ή  εγινε  λαθος  στην  κατασκευη  σου, ή  εχει  καμενο  τρανσιστορ  , αλλα  οχι  στα  καλα  καθουμενα  !!!  πιστευω  οτι  καπου  θα  ακουγεται , εγω  εβαζα  ενα  συρματακι  και  ενωνα  το  κελυφος  του  τρανσιστορ  με  την  βιδα  του  πυκνωτη  για  να  παιξει , μετα  σε  κουτι   απο  μερεντα  και  πανω  στην  κεραια  για  μεγιστη  εμβελεια , πηγενε  500  μετρα  !!!

----------


## anameni lyxnia

είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι μεταβλητή αντίσταση. γράφει και 22KΩ πάνω.

μήπως υπάρχει πουθενά το χαρτί που δίνει η smart kit στο νετ γιατί το έχασα... :Blushing: 
το σχέδιο μήπως ??

----------


## jeik

> είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι μεταβλητή αντίσταση. γράφει και 22KΩ πάνω.
> 
> μήπως υπάρχει πουθενά το χαρτί που δίνει η smart kit στο νετ γιατί το έχασα...
> το σχέδιο μήπως ??



Αυτο το πομπουδακι δεν εχει μεταβλητη αντισταση ,  αλλα  νομιζω  σε  παλια  βερσιον  ειχε  τριμερ  για  ρυθμιση  του  μικροφωνου,και   ηταν  σε  καφε  πλακετα  οχι  της  σμαρτ , αλλα  και  παλι  δεν  εχει  να  κανει  αμεσα  με  την  ταλαντωση  και  εκπομπη .

----------


## jeik

> είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι μεταβλητή αντίσταση. γράφει και 22KΩ πάνω.
> 
> μήπως υπάρχει πουθενά το χαρτί που δίνει η smart kit στο νετ γιατί το έχασα...
> το σχέδιο μήπως ??



Ποσα  ποδαρακια  εχει  αυτη  η  αντισταση ?

----------


## anameni lyxnia

με έχεις προβληματίσει τώρα.
το στοιχείο με κωδικό VR1 που μπαίνει στα άκρα 5 και 6 δεν είναι μεταβλητή αντίσταση ?
τελικά γράφει 47Κ πάνω...

----------


## KOKAR

μεταβλητή αντίσταση είναι...
στο ποστ #19 φαίνεται http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...0&postcount=19
είναι δεξιά του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή
και στην παρακάτω (μην σε μπερδέψει το βέλος )

----------


## KOKAR

το κύκλωμα που έχεις πρέπει να είναι σαν τα 2 πρώτα στάδια σε αυτό το λινκ

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42514


R1 = 220K
 R2 = 4,7K
 R3 = R4 = 10K
 R5 = 82 Ohm -----> στο δικο σου 100Ω
 R = 150Ohm 1-2W x2 άνθρακα για κύκλωμα συντονισμού
 VR1 = 22K trimmer
 
C1 = C2 = 4,7uF 25V electrolytic
 C3 = C13 = 4,7nF ceramic ---> στο δικό σου δεν υπάρχουν
  C4 = C14 = 1nF ceramic ---> στο δικό σου δεν υπάρχουν
 C5 = C6 = 470pF ceramic
 C7 = 11pF ceramic ---> στο δικό σου 3,3pf
 C15 = 4-20pF trimmer

 TR1 = ΒC549
TR2 = 2N2219 NPN

----------


## anameni lyxnia

αααα μπράβο, αυτή την αντίσταση εννοούσα.
σε ευχαριστώ KOKAR για τις απαντήσεις σου.

μήπως θυμάται/ξέρει κανείς πόσα Ω να βάλω τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση? και αν τη μετράω πριν ή μετά τη τοποθέτηση της πάνω στη πλακέτα?

edit τώρα είδα και το δεύτερο post.
όλα ok. σε ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## KOKAR

σου έχω βάλει τα υλικά πιο πάνω...

----------


## anameni lyxnia

το κυκλωματάκι του πομπού 1009, για όποιον πιθανώς το αναζητήσει στο μέλλον.
απλά στο σχέδιο εκεί που λέει C8 , είναι ο μεταβλητός C6.

----------


## anameni lyxnia

αντί για τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση μπορώ να βάλω μια κανονική με τα ίδια Ωμ?
το μικροφωνάκι το κολλάμε πάνω στη πλακέτα κατευθείαν ή μέσω καλωδίου ?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## jeik

[quote=anameni lyxnia;296653]αντί για τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση μπορώ να βάλω μια κανονική με τα ίδια Ωμ?

*ΟΧΙ !!! σαν της 28ης Οκτωβριου 1940* !!! καναμε τοση φασαρια για αυτην την αντισταση και θες να την βαλεις σταθερη !!!!Αλλωστε  υπαρχουν  απειρες  συσκευες  που  διαθετουν  αυτην  την  μεταβλητη  αντισταση , ειναι  το  ποτενσιομετρο , υπαρχει  σε  ολα  τα  ραδιοφωνακια , walkman ,  κλπ κλπ κλπ , ξηλωσε  απο  καπου  ενα , αν  δεν  θες  να  αγορασεις.
Αυτην ειναι που θα σου επιτρεψει να ρυθμιζεις τον ογκο της διαμορφωσης σου , ειναι κριμα να βαλεις σταθερη.



το μικροφωνάκι το κολλάμε πάνω στη πλακέτα κατευθείαν ή μέσω καλωδίου ? 

Οπως θελεις , αλλα αν το βαλεις με καλωδιο , οπωσδηποτε να ειναι ομωαξονικο για αποφυγη βομβου .

----------


## anameni lyxnia

άμεσος και κατατοπιστικός.
δε μου δουλεύει όμως ρε παιδιά.  :Sad: 

λέτε να έκαψα κανένα τρανζίστορ? να το αλλάξω?
καμιά σύμβουλή για να ελέγξω τι παίζει?

----------


## jeik

Ακομα  δεν  το  δουλεψες  και  το  καψες ? 

γνωστα   πραγματα  πρεπει  να  κανεις , αν  του  εβαλες  σωστα  τα  εξαρτηματα  και  σωστη  ταση  δυσκολο  να  καηκε , μαλλον  κατι  σου  ξεφευγει , οπτικο  ψαξιμο , μονο  ψαξιμο , δεν  υπαρχουν  τιποτα  ειδικοι  ελεγχοι  που  μπορεις  να  κανεις  στο  σπιτι , αν  δεν  ταλαντωνει  πουθενα , εστω  κατι , αρμονικη , κατι  να  ακους  τελως  παντων  στην  μπαντα , ψαξε  για   λαθος.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

καποιος ειπε οτι στα 115 ειναι η συχνωτητες των αεροσκαφων, δεν σου σινιστω να εκπεμψεις εκει κοντα,καλυτερα κατω απο τους 88.

----------


## jeik

Και  κατω  απο  88  ειναι  ο  Στρατός , ουτε  εκει  μπορει  :Smile: .

----------


## anameni lyxnia

εδώ δε μπορώ να πιάσω στο ράδιο  που είναι στο ένα μέτρο.
θα κάνω παρεμβολές στην αεροπορία ή το στρατό ?
στη προσπάθεια μου να βγάλω τη ψύκτρα ώστε να εξετάσω αν το 
τρανζίστορ θερμαίνεται, έσπασα το ένα ποδαράκι. 

θα πάω δευτέρα να πάρω άλλο, και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## Riggs

Το 1028 φτιάχνεις;
Ήταν το πρώτο μου κιτ...
Εγώ το έκαψα γιατί προσπαθούσα να το συντονίσω
μέσα στο σπίτι χωρίς κεραία! :Biggrin:

----------


## thelegr

Μιας που αναφερατε το κιτ 1028, πως το βλεπετε σαν κιτ και επισης εχει περιθωρια βελτιωσης (ας το πουμε "αναβαθμηση")

Εχω καποια χρηματα στην ακρη και λεω να παρω ενα να παιξω (να πειραματιστω κυριως) μεχρι να τελειωσω την καλοκαιρινη δουλεια που θα εχω μαζεψει τα χρηματα για τον οτλ που θα ξεκινησω...

----------


## thelegr

Οπ! να τη βρικα!!
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/fm3.gif
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/fm4.gif
απο εδω
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html

Αξιζει να το κανω; και αν ναι να αγορασω τα υλικα (οσα δεν τα εχω πχ πηνεια κλπ)  και να το φτιαξω απο το σιτε αυτο η να το παρω κιτ;

Αν αξιζει εννοω αν θα παιξει, να σκασει κι εμενα λιγο το χειλακι μου, οχι πως με ενδιαφερει η ποιοτητα (προς το παρον...^_^)

----------


## Riggs

Αυτό έχει καμιά 35αριά €...
Αν σε συμφέρει φτιάξ' το.
Εγώ σήμερα πήρα το 1001 από
www.smartkit.gr 10€ για να πειραματιστώ
και το καλοκαιράκι θα πάρω τα τρανζίστορ που έκαψα
για το 1028 και θα το ξαναφτιάξω...

----------


## thelegr

25 εχει (μαζι με μεταφορικα 35 θα παει)
εντυπωσεις; διορθωσεις;

----------


## thelegr

Απ οτι βλεπω στο προτζεκτ δεν λεει διαμετρο συρματος των πηνειων... αν βαλω βερνικωμενο πηνειοσυρμα 1.2 (που εχω προχειρο) θα εχω προβλημα;

----------


## Riggs

Δεν έχω να σου πω και πολλά...
με παίδεψε αρκετά στο συντονισμό, έχει 6 τρίμμερ
και δεν είχα κατσαβίδι συντονισμού...
παρόλα αυτά δούλεψε καλά την πρώτη βδομάδα...
Όταν επιχείρησα να το ξανασυντονίσω σε άλλη συχνότητα, το έκαψα. :Sad: 

Απ' ότι βλέπω στο δικό μου εδώ (μέτρηση με χάρακα..δεν έχω παχύμετρο) είναι γύρω στο 1mm...

----------


## thelegr

Για εξηγα μου το λοιπων, πως γινεται ο συντονισμος; μιας που δεν εχω ασχολιθει ιδιαιτερα με RF γενικως και εχω ΜΑΥΡΑ ΜΕΣΣΑΝΥΧΤΑ

----------

